# Rogers - iPhone Data Plans



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so I picked up my iPhone on Wednesday in San Francisco at this pretty cool Apple store that is two stories and they have a theater that takes up about a quarter of the second floor where they do product presentations. The stairs going up to the second floor are all glass, pretty cool. Anyway, I've been suffering on wifi until I could get home and have access to my router to unlock the phone and pickup a rogers sim.

I just wanted to summarize the available data plans for people thinking of getting an iPhone or those who don't find wifi coverage good enough. In Frisco, arguably the hub of Silicon Valley, the only place I actually found decent (open) wifi was at the Adobe office, where I was hanging out. Even in my hotel, or at any Starbucks, where there is supposed to be free wifi for iPhones (for the iTunes wireless store), I had no luck.

So, Roger's data plans. They come in two varieties:

Light Plans that require a voice plan with them:
Rogers.com - Wireless Essentials

Business Plans that do not require voice and can be setup on a monthly term (no contract):
Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles

I opted for the 200mb plan in the second link, which should be lots. First, I should note that Edge is slow for web surfing. Check this link for a way to speed it up (I tested it and it works - its from one of the leading guys in iPhone hacking, although this is not software):
cre.ations.net - Blog entry: iPhone tip - want better EDGE speeds? Take your hand off the antenna

I mostly wanted a smartphone for email anywhere, and Edge is fine for that. It's also fine for the occasional web browsing session where you need something fast. So, choose your data plan according to what you need and how available wifi is in your daily movement.

PS - When the girl at the Rogers store setup my account she assigned it a phone number, she said she had to even though I wasn't purchasing a voice plan on it (long story). Then she even phoned it to test, and it rang, but we didn't answer it. She didn't know what would happen if we did and how I might get billed. Anybody know?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

From the Rogers site about the data-only plans:

"If a voice plan is not subscribed to, each voice call (on voice-enabled devices) will be billed at $1.00 per minute and a one-time activation fee applies"


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

With the wireless essentials, can I sign into this plan with my iPhone.... and configure it in the settings. I only want to access email, weather, and some web2.0 apps. $10 for 10MB right. But Rogers said it will cost me $25 for 3MB on EDGE. WTF is that with these astronomical prices for data.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

HowEver said:


> So you signed up for a $100 per month data plan and your phone rings?
> 
> I'd be curious to see if there wasn't a phone plan attached to it. Your first invoice should indeed be interesting. And if there is no charge, and the phone rings... which store did you go to?
> 
> As an aside, how much is the early cancellation fee for the data only plan?


If the phone rings, nothing happens. Charges begin to accumulate when one answers a call, not when the phone rings.

As for early cancellation, given it's a monthly term, I'm going to guess it's zero - there's no contract.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I find that even 5MB is plenty for me personally. I do a bit of FaceBook when i'm away from my computer, Google Maps to find where I'm going, and mail whenever I'm bored or expecting e-mail. Stick with websites formatted for mobile devices.


----------



## applehead (Sep 13, 2004)

I haggled the Rogers CSR rep down to $65 for the 200mb plan.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

applehead said:


> I haggled the Rogers CSR rep down to $65 for the 200mb plan.


This make your plan about $65 (data) + $25 (basic) + $15 (vmail/call display) + $8 (system access fee/911) + + $16 (taxes) = $129 PER MONTH FOR ROGER$. And this gives you zero long distance minutes also.

Too much as a consumer... and even a business. They win if people pay these charges. Boycott or pay as low as possible (unless you absolutely need it). Then make sure they know that you would buy this service if it were competitive.

It would be interesting to determine the increase in revenue if a $20 unlimited package were available, and the volume of customers that would sign into this package. I would for sure.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Data robbery!*

I just got back from a LONNNGGGG afternoon at the local cel phone store in town here going through all the data rate options for my iPhone. Basically, Rogers and Fido are on crack thinking people will pay those rates. Sure, you'll get a few people that probably don't know any better and they'll cancel in <6 mths. I was ready to sign an agreement to get a decent data plan at a reasonable cost and was unable to find anything even remotely close. In the states, its $30/mth for unlimited data. I think that may be acceptable... its honestly a little high considering that's what I pay for cable internet at home (which is used MUCH more than my phone ever would)... $20/mth would be perfect. Anyway, they seem more interested in robbing people blind over data rates in Canada at the moment so I'll stick to free WiFi for now. If Rogers and Shaw ever get their heads outta their azzzz then I'd love to signup, but c'mon!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You did it! I've just heard that the wireless telcos read your rant, and have all decided to give away free data plans for the next year. After that, it will indeed be $20 per month for unlimited data. Nicely done.



Maverick said:


> I just got back from a LONNNGGGG afternoon at the local cel phone store in town here going through all the data rate options for my iPhone. Basically, Rogers and Fido are on crack thinking people will pay those rates. Sure, you'll get a few people that probably don't know any better and they'll cancel in <6 mths. I was ready to sign an agreement to get a decent data plan at a reasonable cost and was unable to find anything even remotely close. In the states, its $30/mth for unlimited data. I think that may be acceptable... its honestly a little high considering that's what I pay for cable internet at home (which is used MUCH more than my phone ever would)... $20/mth would be perfect. Anyway, they seem more interested in robbing people blind over data rates in Canada at the moment so I'll stick to free WiFi for now. If Rogers and Shaw ever get their heads outta their azzzz then I'd love to signup, but c'mon!


Shaw?


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You did it! I've just heard that the wireless telcos read your rant, and have all decided to give away free data plans for the next year. After that, it will indeed be $20 per month for unlimited data. Nicely done.


:lmao:


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I found an unlimited data plan for $23! Damn, it's in Columbia


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

applehead said:


> I haggled the Rogers CSR rep down to $65 for the 200mb plan.


Please share your strategy, I will call tonight!


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

HowEver said:


> So you signed up for a $100 per month data plan and your phone rings?
> 
> I'd be curious to see if there wasn't a phone plan attached to it. Your first invoice should indeed be interesting. And if there is no charge, and the phone rings... which store did you go to?
> 
> As an aside, how much is the early cancellation fee for the data only plan?


There is no voice plan on it, apparently the phone number is the primary key in their customer account database so they need to create one, even for a data only plan. They're also hoping you make some calls with it so they can charge you activation and $1/min. 

The data plan I got is available on a monthly term, so cancellation is 30 days notice and no fee. PDA plans have monthly terms, but blackberry plans must be at least 12 month plans... chalk one up for the iPhone there I guess.

Regarding some comments about data plan rates... People are expecting Roger's to lower the data rate *when* they carry the iPhone, which of course they would have to do if they wanted to sell a lot of them. But really, they're going to have to pay apple to carry the phone (not for exclusivity obviously, but just for distributing a product that is in high demand). I wouldn't be surprised if Rogers decides not to bother with the iPhone and let anyone who really wants an iPhone to buy one State side and activate it on their expensive data plans... anyone think they'd make more money that way or if they paid apple (like O2) to carry the phone? Canada is a unique market since there is no competitive carrier option.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, that's so expensive. 

I'm sticking with pay-as-you-go with Virgin Mobile for now, and I'm certain that Rogers is a rip-off.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

HowEver said:


> HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - View Single Post - August 7th - ECF for Cancelling Data


Did you actually read the post you're linking too? ECFs are charged on 1, 2, and 3 year contracts. The question was asked what the ECF on a *monthly* term would be. Since there is no contract in a month-to-month term, I imagine there will be no ECF, either.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

DataGridDotRedraw said:


> Regarding some comments about data plan rates... People are expecting Roger's to lower the data rate *when* they carry the iPhone, which of course they would have to do if they wanted to sell a lot of them. But really, they're going to have to pay apple to carry the phone (not for exclusivity obviously, but just for distributing a product that is in high demand). I wouldn't be surprised if Rogers decides not to bother with the iPhone and let anyone who really wants an iPhone to buy one State side and activate it on their expensive data plans... anyone think they'd make more money that way or if they paid apple (like O2) to carry the phone? Canada is a unique market since there is no competitive carrier option.


Exactly... I have a distinct feeling they won't be offering it for quite some time, if ever. I actually see Apple making a non-gsm version of the phone to bring to another carrier before Rogers decides to buckle on the iPhone.

I mean, think about it. They have what... easily 500 thousand business blackberry/data users across Canada? Averaging out the light users and heavy users, I'm sure they are making over $100 for each person. That's 50 million dollars a month!! The iPhone would have to bring them 50 million EVERY SINGLE MONTH for them to even consider it, otherwise they are just better off never offering it.

The Rogers monopoly has to end.

A7


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

HowEver said:


> There are data plans that specifically require 3 year sign-ups for example.


Which is extremely relevant when talking about month-to-month data plans. You can assume I'm wrong all you want (and I may well be), but if you're going to pretend to answer the question, then quote or link something relevant to the discussion at hand.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I pay $65 all inclusive for 200 minutes + unlimited 6PM evening and weekend, voicemail, call display, text messages, 5MB of data, then all taxes and everything else. I'll prolly fork over another $5/mo for an additional 5MB of data, I seem to be using more data these days now that I have my long commute home on the train.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I'm sure Virgin is good, except that you have a limited choice of phones, can't switch phones easily, are using Bell's tinny CDMA network, and so on; and the commercials are fun and all; but have you compared the actual costs for pay as you go on Virgin vs. Rogers?


True about the above points, but I did extensive research on all the pay-as-you-go plans and Virgin Mobile has the best one for me. It's also the cheapest. It doesn't have a monthly access fee, gives you time before cutting you phone off if you never use it, and is the only carrier I know of to have $50-$99 top-ups lasting 4 months, and $100-$200 lasting 365 days. Pretty good deal for people who don't talk that much.

Rogers has the second-best plan, I think, but I've heard from a lot of people that their service isn't that good. I can't really say without trying it myself, but Virgin Mobile appeals to me (and generally appeals to younger people anyway) so I will stick with it for now. If and when I switch to monthly, I will probably stay with Virgin Mobile unless someone else has a better deal. I purposely bought their higher-end phone since it's supported by a few more carriers, such as Bell.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

*Data Plan ...*

I picked up my iPhone last Wedesday and unlocked it. I'm on Rogers and use it in Vancouver. It works very well -- all features are now activated (except of course, visual voice mail).

I use the phone for work, so I don't pay the bills (I have a $220 Digitial One Rate North America Plan). I was not planning on using the data features when outside a WiFi network, but soon found out that having access to Google Maps, Weather, Email, etc.. was almost essential. I signed up for a $100/month data plan. That gives me 200 MB per month. I have been using around 1 MB per day. I have now turned on the automatic email checking -- so I think that number will rise. I'm tracking it closely to ensure I don't reach the limit.

Starting October 1st, Rogers will offer a $120/month 1GB plan. Too expensive for the average home user, but I think a lot of buisness people will sign up.

The EDGE network is slow for web browsing (but useable in a pinch) -- however, works great for the weather, maps, stocks, etc .. as they all seel to be thin clients.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

^ yup, that's definitely too expensive for me, especially since I only use my phone to talk, and I'm on pay-as-you-go since I hardly use it.

I suspect it'll be useful for business people. But sometimes I wonder: Do people buy the phone and then determine what kind of package would best suit their needs? Or do they buy the plan first and then attempt to use all the features included in their package? Because I'm kind of interested about the time people will be spending on their phones if it's the latter...


----------



## JasonBelec (Sep 20, 2007)

I love my iPhone, had it since launch, greatest toy yet. I'm still using my AT&T account up here in Canada, and I too have been exploring the lame Rogers/Fido offerings. However I've gotten very adept at doing cool things only in the presence of Wifi access. 

As for the Edge network, it's fine for most things, in fact it's far more impressive than expected. I'm doing development for use with the iPhone across the US for a large company and so far it has been far more than we could have hoped for. Take the hype out of the equation and the desire to have things tailored to every individual and you have an amazing product with lots of potential.

Of course we all want things free. Or free'er at least.

Some of you have posted some decent plans for the average user, specifically if you know your usage habits. Yes I pay for my iPhone - it's MINE! (sorry, a little testy about that)

I'll happily accept some of Rogers current plans if they would just treat data like voice or anything else. When I'm in the US, I put the AT&T sim back in and really enjoy life. I'd like to be able to use the iPhone to call people easily, and get some data and send some and do some sms, but I'm not going to grab videos with it - that is for wifi.

I think I'll head down to the local stores tomorrow and see if I can't fool a few people into a decent deal. I like the month to month, never liked those silly multi-year deals that are so lame. It's like agreeing to pay a portion of your salary to someone you don't like, no matter what!

By the way, for those interested, the capabilities of the iPhone for many things rival my laptop. 

I'll be back to post any success wit a decent plan, I liked that one mentioned about Columbia...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Canada Worse than 3rd World Countries when it comes to Mobile Data Access

ThomasPurves.com » Canada Worse than 3rd World Countries when it comes to Mobile Data Access


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I pay $65 all inclusive for 200 minutes + unlimited 6PM evening and weekend, voicemail, call display, text messages, 5MB of data, then all taxes and everything else. I'll prolly fork over another $5/mo for an additional 5MB of data, I seem to be using more data these days now that I have my long commute home on the train.


I think you can do better. I'm a recent convert from Bell to Rogers; I spent time researching forums on Red Flag Deals and HowardForums about deals people were able to wrangle out of Rogers Customer Relations (Retention). After a few months of PayGo I got their CSR sign me up to: 200 minutes anytime, after 6 PM and weekends unlimited, voicemail, call display, 100 min LD in Canada, unlimited local Rogers network calling, 150 txt messages = $32 + SAF & 911 charges & taxes, 3 yrs. If you don't want the Rogers network and are happy with R to R only, this package can be had for $25 + SAF & taxes. I just added a 10MB Vision plan (Toronto only) for $10 with an ongoing $5 credit per month; it's an add on with no commitment. Based on a number of people posting with similar plans, data is data, so when I get my iPhone next week, I'll have some ability to connect where there's no free WiFi.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

lightbulb said:


> 200 minutes anytime, after 6 PM and weekends unlimited, voicemail, call display, 100 min LD in Canada, unlimited local Rogers network calling, 150 txt messages = $32 + SAF & 911 charges & taxes, 3 yrs.


This is about what I pay here in Vancouver. About 10 months remaining on a 3 year contract too, and then I'm up for negotiations. I would expect that we should have a much better data package by then. It seems people are starting to wake up in Canada after realizing how much we are being taken advantage of.

Until then I hope also the Vision promotion is offered to their customers here in the West. But Rogers could be trying to hold off until after the 2010 Winter Olympics in order to get some extra data dollar$ from the mass of tourists that will flock to Vancouver.:greedy:

Sorry folks for my skepticism... And I hope that I'm proven wrong by the big corporations. It would be interesting to do a calculation to figure out what the increased sales would be if a flat rate $29.99 unlimited internet data plan were offered?


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

In the first few days of usage with my iPhone, without web browsing or checking e-mail (although it was on auto check but I didn't open my e-mail I ran about a meg a day. The issue I have (I'm on FIDO) is that low usage plans 25-50MB a month which in the real world should cost around $20-40 aren't available instead FIDO charges $25.00 for 3mb which is ridiculous! Even newcomer Virgin charges less at $10.00 for 5MB


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

guye said:


> without web browsing or checking e-mail (although it was on auto check but I didn't open my e-mail I ran about a meg a day.


Is your email a POP or IMAP account? If it is IMAP, I was made aware that it uses less data since only text/header information is delivered. Attachments, embedded files, etc. remain on the server. I would think it would be enough for text only email, the weather widget, and light browsing to mobile formatted sites (not Google Maps). Can anyone confirm this is true, and whether a 5MB to 10MB is enough without worrying about going over into the $0.03 per KB excess data rate!!


----------

